# Blast Update. Some shitty pics.



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

Last pin was 4 days ago 1cc tne/drol (75/50) + 3cc test e 300mg/ml + 2cc tren e 210mg/ml, 30mg pp formestane, 50mg clomid.

Work has got me missing days... I'm pinning tomorrow morning;

-4cc tren E
-3cc test E
-40mg formestane
-50mg clomid

Then after I check out what supps & food there is in the morning, I'm going to hit 2 ius of slin, I'm going to taper up very very slowly












Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes these are filtered. 5MP CAM. Obviously I don't look this lean, & the lighting was on point so yea chalk these pics up to good angles, lighting, & filter options.

5' 8" 209.9 after a big meal.














Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

Lagging parts: lats, chest, traps, and arm symmetry needs to improve.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

My legs are my best overall genetic strength, my worst is my chest... 

my left delt is much flatter than the right delt.

 The tricep on my right arm is about twice as big as the left. 

My left bicep is much sharper at the peak, & much larger than my right bicep;

 the left side of my chest is significantly fuller than my right. 

Legs are even steven.. other than pin site on left quad


Forearm on left arm is smaller than right. I measure all of this.

Why TF can't shit just be even. I isolate all those lagging target areas...















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay slin is totally dependant on if I have all that I need tomorrow. 















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2015)

You are literally doing all the gears lol

You gettin contest ready or sum10


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> You are literally doing all the gears lol
> 
> You gettin contest ready or sum10




I'm blasting for like 8 weeks then bridging to a summer blast 















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2015)

Tre said:


> I'm blasting for like 8 weeks then bridging to a summer blast
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell




Well good luck bro, I'll be watching how this works for ya


----------



## Tre (Mar 16, 2015)

Pinned today after breakfast. Holding off on slin still. Not ready yet until I go shopping.

4cc tren e 210/ml
2cc test e 250/ml
1cc test e 300/ml
1cc test e 500/ml
1cc tne/drol 75/50 /ml

I'll take 50mg mlg clomid and 40mg pp formestane before bed. 

Weight yesterday was 208.6 I believe;

 this morning I weighed 207.8

I have an electric scale and I weigh myself naked when I wake up right after I piss n shit. I make sure the floor is a solid hard flat surface so the weight reading is accurate every time.

Before bed weight is usually 2-3 pounds heavier than morning weight.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## CG (Mar 16, 2015)

Where the fuck do you fit 9ml of gears?!? What size barrel do you fit that shit in?!?


----------



## Tre (Mar 16, 2015)

Today I pinned 3ml in left quad, right quad, & right cheek.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## CG (Mar 16, 2015)

Well. Besides the tne/drol it's all long esters so you're pinning what, 2-3 times a week?


----------



## Tre (Mar 16, 2015)

Just ate my last meal. 211.1 lbs on the scale. Looking bloated atm....















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## Tre (Mar 16, 2015)

I Usually dose ugl stuff higher than HG stuff. Like, I'd only maxx out on blue hearts @ 60mg spread out throughout the day, where as I usually run ugl dbol @ 150mg spread out throughout the day.

You gotta understand 99.9% of legit ugl raws are usually 'watered down' like crazy...

My doses may seem like a lot of cc's but the genuine mg amount of genuine said compound is always lower than what the label says especially with ester weight is added to the equation...

250mg of most ugl test is nothing like 250mg of watson... 
















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## Tre (Mar 16, 2015)

I would imagine hypothetically 2g of your typical tren e ugl would truly be more like 1g of pure compound..

Which is why the cartridges are a more reassuring to fuck with but it's A only with lots of estro polluting it...

Haven't fucked with cartridge gear yet.

It sounds difficult regarding the precision required for a flawless end result.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## Tre (Mar 16, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Well. Besides the tne/drol it's all long esters so you're pinning what, 2-3 times a week?



Nehhhh, doing every 4 days right now, tne drol blend I only use 2-4 hours preWO but idk much about when it peaks i never tried any tne shit before this. Am I supposed to pin tne ed for it to even.work at all? I thought it was only preWO. First pin of it was 2cc but 1cc pre ever since that cause I only had 10ml




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## CG (Mar 17, 2015)

Tre said:


> Nehhhh, doing every 4 days right now, tne drol blend I only use 2-4 hours preWO but idk much about when it peaks i never tried any tne shit before this. Am I supposed to pin tne ed for it to even.work at all? I thought it was only preWO. First pin of it was 2cc but 1cc pre ever since that cause I only had 10ml
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that I think about it... You're doing it right lol. Tne is a pre workout, For Any other intent you would need to dose it every 2 hours


----------



## CG (Mar 17, 2015)

Tre said:


> I Usually dose ugl stuff higher than HG stuff. Like, I'd only maxx out on blue hearts @ 60mg spread out throughout the day, where as I usually run ugl dbol @ 150mg spread out throughout the day.
> 
> You gotta understand 99.9% of legit ugl raws are usually 'watered down' like crazy...
> 
> ...




Word, I've only ran ugl, home brew and 'fda approved' lol never had Watson or anything legit. I'd be interested to see the difference. 




Tre said:


> I would imagine hypothetically 2g of your typical tren e ugl would truly be more like 1g of pure compound..
> 
> Which is why the cartridges are a more reassuring to fuck with but it's A only with lots of estro polluting it...
> 
> ...



It seems like a ton of work, but if you can get the system down, imagine the possibilities!


----------



## Tre (Mar 19, 2015)

Pinned just 3cc today. 1 ml pharmalogic test p and 2 cc tren e 210/ml. I felt so sick till I went out to snatch 2g of bud quick, after ripping a bit I feel 90% better. I'll do a large meal to re feed.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2015)

Boston Lloyd approved cycle


----------



## SheriV (Mar 19, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## Tre (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol not at all




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 19, 2015)

I feel better now. Took a nap.

So far I've downed 7000 junk food ridden cals and about 110-130g protein, and an ass load of carbs.

Weight is 206.0 even naked.

Looking a little leaner due to not eating for so long.

I plan to eat as much as I can before bed. Tomorrow I'll get the diet back on track.

 I'll swig 40mg formestane before bed. 



Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 19, 2015)

So far today I've eaten lots of crap:

-1/4 slice of cheesecake w/strawberries
-6 slices of protein bread toast with margarine
-3 chicken/cheese/steamed tomato enchiladas
-2 glasses of whole milk
-fish sticks
-1/2 a block of sharp cheddar cheese

And I think that's it so far.

I just needed the calories. I was hungry af too.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 19, 2015)

Ate 8 mini ruebens I made... horribly fattening and salty af....

Drinking 1/2 gallon of RO water with the meal. Probably going to take some diphenhydramine and naproxen before bed. 

My left quad tear drop thing is swollen just a tiny bit still. Thick t500 in there... shit was orange and thick as all hell.

That pin was from monday's administration.

Early Tomorrow I'll shovel for some cardio just to get my body feeling functional again..




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2015)

You pin your teardrop? Wtf?


----------



## CG (Mar 20, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> You pin your teardrop? Wtf?



Did that as my first pin


----------



## Tre (Mar 20, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> You pin your teardrop? Wtf?



I also pin water base In my balls. 




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 20, 2015)

Woke up 210.0.

Just checked my weight, 

205.8 

Appetite is a little off today. 

I'm eating some steamed tomatoes, asparagus mixed with mashed potatoes gravy and turkey in a big bowl, & 6 slices of dbl protein toast with margarine and I'm drinking a 1/4 gallon of milk.





Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 20, 2015)

Just ate 4 cans of tuna w/ parm. cheese and a little lemon juice mixed in seasoning.

Full as fuck rn.

Stomach is distended and full of food.

Starting to notice a decent increase in the visual look of vascularity

Swelling pumps are triggered by minor repetitive movements even like scratching my ass or shampooing my hair atm.

Having lots of headaches lately.

Adding some things just to help taken ED

-naproxen (post pinning)

-aspirin

-Caffeine

-multi vit. Supp

-liv 52 DS (dbl strength)

-cell-tech power packs (brand new box from a friend (saving for slin)

-left over supps mixed up like:
?creatine mono 1500mg caps
?tribulus
? andro-stack or some shit (just t booster ingredients..lol)
?BCAAs blue raz almost full tub
?probiotic pills
?Charcoal caps
?hemp protein? Small tub. Half full.
?glucosamine chon. Joint caps

Gotta use it up anyway so throwing all that in as a set of an accessories.

I still have to get like 50 jugs of ghrp 6 and maybe ghrp 2 if it's actually effective.

I was going to try different  follistatin and igf options but I'm pretty sure that's all a bullshit waste of money.

A dude on YouTube who gave advice on peps and AAS said igf is blowing him.up like crazy and how huge he's gotten with all his 'PED's.....

 this balloon-armed dbol bandit looked small & soft AF so I hardly think they are worth 120+ a jug... rip off.

He was in the video while already 20+ weeks into consistent use of all the peps available plus AAS and whatever else so if that's the end result of a truck load if peps pinned ED.... 

I'm pretty sure 99% off research chem A.I.'s, clen, t3, t4, igf etc..... is bunk.

It's too bad. Follistatin sounds pretty awesome. 

I wonder if GHB is still around... sounds pretty simple and effective based on what alot have said about it in YouTube vids. Poor mans GH?




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## CG (Mar 20, 2015)

Dose ghb at 15 ml Ed to sleep like the dead lol

Most follistatin is bullshit and too expensive for the risk. Legit igf, mgf, and ghrp's are out there tho


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2015)

Lot of pin everything douche bags on YouTube


----------



## Tre (Mar 21, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Dose ghb at 15 ml Ed to sleep like the dead lol
> 
> Most follistatin is bullshit and too expensive for the risk. Legit igf, mgf, and ghrp's are out there tho



Some BBing compounds are more rare than diamonds... it's ridiculous.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 21, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Lot of pin everything douche bags on YouTube



He was running every single pep available. I don't even know what half of them do




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2015)

Neither does he lol


----------



## Tre (Mar 21, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Neither does he lol



Lmao good point




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 21, 2015)

Breakfast was quick cause of my acid reflux crap. I'm 'scribed omeprazole @ 40mg ed.

10 raw eggs mixed with whole milk and chugged

6 slices of dbl protein toast with margerine. 

Thats it




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 21, 2015)

So what's your cycle outline, diet plan, workout schedule and other shit like?


----------



## Tre (Mar 21, 2015)

Dannie said:


> So what's your cycle outline, diet plan, workout schedule and other shit like?



I don't really have lots of framework organizing what I do anymore but I guess my diet is just random.

I like to have my fatter meals before training or cardio type training

 I love carbs at a high amount for the size and fullness atm.

I get all my protein from food because the powders are a rip off these days

The last time I walked into a supp store and bought anything was years ago. 

Sometimes my friend will give me free supps from his store



Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 21, 2015)

My training is all random mixed styles that people have tought me over the years but usually old school stuff from the pumping iron era.

Like Idk the other day I did calf raises on a plank of wood holding the barbell like a squat and loved the feeling




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 21, 2015)

My blast isn't really any set time frame.

And the doses for THIS particular blast are experimental.

This go around, I'm trying to see what benefits I can extract from Tren mainly... 

I'm much fonder of E than A.

I think the E I always got was just way more OD'd than the Ace.






Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 21, 2015)

Tre said:


> 4cc tren e 210/ml
> 2cc test e 250/ml
> 1cc test e 300/ml
> 1cc test e 500/ml
> ...




How often do you pin all them gears?


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2015)

Dannie said:


> How often do you pin all them gears?



I believe he addressed this before..


----------



## SFW (Mar 21, 2015)

Just pin tons of gear. No need to eat or train.


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2015)

SFW said:


> Just pin tons of gear. No need to eat or train.



^^ living proof

< the exception to that rule. No food + no weights = fat fuck status for me


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Just woke up a little while Ago.

Mowing down then running for a bit

I took 300mg caffeine before eating

I ate:

- 2 cups Spanish rice with chicken

-8 raw eggs with whole milk blended and chugged, because I've been sick of eggs for the past several years and this make me feel less full..... inb4 selmonela or however it's spelled.

-1 cup of whole oats with a little brown sugar and bananas sliced up and tossed in

And thats it.



Cardio on Tren is always my favorite.. 

After my run I'll probably be hungry again.

I'm thinking left over breaded haddock with toast and other stuff.

Bye




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh yea weight after pissing/sharting I weighed 209.8

I am definitely not as soft as I was while cruising that's for sure.

Instead of worrying about the actual bf % number I starting tracking fat/water loss by simply measuring the skin folds all over my body with a caliper every day

Getting stronger real quick too btw.





Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 22, 2015)

Tre said:


> 4cc tren e 210/ml
> 2cc test e 250/ml
> 1cc test e 300/ml
> 1cc test e 500/ml
> 1cc tne/drol 75/50 /ml





Dannie said:


> How often do you pin all them gears?





Cgrant said:


> I believe he addressed this before..


I just found that post, at e4d long esters add up to
1470mg Tren E
2275mg Trest E

now assuming that Tre trains 4 times a week and TNE/drol is used on workout days only, that adds another
300mg TNE
200mg Drol 

*All together gives a grand total of 4245mg ew*



SFW said:


> Just pin tons of gear. No need to eat or train.


... and there was me thinking Tre built his physique on pro hormones!


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 22, 2015)

i see a lot of drugs, a random diet, a lot of lowish grade medical/health issues (GERD, GI problems), no posting or tracking of progress in the gym, and a guy wtih a decent amount of muscle that is hovering around the same weight.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Glycomann said:


> i see a lot of drugs, a random diet, a lot of lowish grade medical/health issues (GERD, GI problems), no posting or tracking of progress in the gym, and a guy wtih a decent amount of muscle that is hovering around the same weight.



Lol oh do ya now?




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Dannie said:


> I just found that post, at e4d long esters add up to
> 1470mg Tren E
> 2275mg Trest E
> 
> ...



The fuck? I'm keeping it mon. And thurs actually.

Intake of test is going to stay @ 1200mg ew and tren @ 1.2g ew that week was done sloppy.

I only had 10mls of tne and 10mls of prop. Just using those up.

I've been cruising for four months & this blast is going to be short.

So 1.2g of test, 1.2g tren.

How tf did you come up doses that high?

I never specified anything about what I'd be pinning every 4 days either.

I hardly specified anything detailed yet.

This is my first log.





Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Glycomann said:


> i see a lot of drugs, a random diet, a lot of lowish grade medical/health issues (GERD, GI problems), no posting or tracking of progress in the gym, and a guy wtih a decent amount of muscle that is hovering around the same weight.



Also are you insinuating that AAS caused my acid reflux?

 I've had that far before even training.





Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Bigjim5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Tren definitely causes and aggravates acid reflux. If you didnt have it, you will (especially at high doses) and if you have it, it's sure to get worse. Shitty eating is sure to be one of the culprits. When on tren I'd focus on eating good, whole foods. Whole milk is very acidic and probably should be avoided by someone with gerd. As well as coffee and fried foods. A ton of oral supps are sure to add to it.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Bigjim5 said:


> Tren definitely causes and aggravates acid reflux. If you didnt have it, you will (especially at high doses) and if you have it, it's sure to get worse. Shitty eating is sure to be one of the culprits. When on tren I'd focus on eating good, whole foods. Whole milk is very acidic and probably should be avoided by someone with gerd. As well as coffee and fried foods. A ton of oral supps are sure to add to it.



I love milk though... lol, and I haven't had orals since last summer so I should be A ok for that one.

I didn't know that either. That's unfortunate. 




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

By the way

After cardio, I ate:

3 baked potatoes with margerine

Plus 1/4 gal. whole milk





Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Also my doses have never been anything crazy. Usual cruise dose is 300mg EW, I've cruised at 500mg before with the same results virtually.






Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 22, 2015)

Tre said:


> Pinned today after breakfast. Holding off on slin still. Not ready yet until I go shopping.
> 
> *4cc tren e 210/ml
> 2cc test e 250/ml
> ...





Cgrant said:


> Well. *Besides the tne/drol it's all long esters so you're pinning what, 2-3 times a week?*





Tre said:


> Nehhhh, *doing every 4 days right* *now*, tne drol blend I only use 2-4 hours preWO but idk much about when it peaks i never tried any tne shit before this. Am I supposed to pin tne ed for it to even.work at all? I thought it was only preWO. First pin of it was 2cc but 1cc pre ever since that cause I only had 10ml



My calculations are based on your doses (quoted above) assuming e4d injections (also quoted above).
4ml Tren E 210mg =840mg, if pinned e4d that then adds up to 1470mg ew
Similarly all that Test E pinned e4d adds up to 2275mg ew

now assuming that you train 4 times a week and TNE/drol is used on workout days only, that adds another
300mg TNE ew
200mg Drol ew

*All together gives a grand total of 4245mg ew

**Now if its Mon and Thur (e3.5d) then overall weekly doses will be even higher.
*4ml Tren E 210mg, pinned e3.5d adds up to 1680mg ew
All that Test E pinned e3.5d adds up to 2600mg ew
+ 300mg TNE and 200mg Drol (assuming you train 4 times a week)

*New total: 4780mg of AAS / week*


You have a lot of potential, I was even thinking about offering you a sponsored log, but then I calculated your doses lol


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Tre said:


> Pinned today after breakfast. Holding off on slin still. Not ready yet until I go shopping.
> 
> 4cc tren e 210/ml
> 2cc test e 250/ml
> ...








Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

See it? Damn I'm not lying to you.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Krampus (Mar 22, 2015)

Tre said:


> I love milk though... lol, and I haven't had orals since last summer so I should be A ok for that one.
> 
> I didn't know that either. That's unfortunate.
> 
> ...




I was getting heartburn with tren and I never have it. So I started  taking omeprazole, it's OTC and it takes a day to work but I haven't had  it since.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 22, 2015)

Tre said:


> Also are you insinuating that AAS caused my acid reflux?
> 
> I've had that far before even training.
> 
> ...



To me it looks like you have a lot of talent but you are sort of all over the lot. You could probably make great gains with a hap hazard diet, training and heavy drug use but i would imagine if you got serious and tightened everything up you could do a lot better. just my 2 cents.  Could be you are 35 and have been at this for 12 years and then I would understand the dosages.  Or could be you are in this a few years and just show fast gains and some talent and got hung up on more is better and that's mostly what matters.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 22, 2015)

Tre said:


> Also are you insinuating that AAS caused my acid reflux?
> 
> I've had that far before even training.
> 
> ...



I had it too.  I got rid of it by process of elimination.  Some foods caused it.  Mostly stay away from processed goods, heavy coffee use and try not to over feed at one meal, rather spread it out. It gets worse and worse over time and can trigger all sorts of other problems like asthma. Just use your head and observe what the triggers are and you can correct it. Never said it was AAS.  Rather a style of diet more than likely. Also sometimes if you go toxic from too much AAS it can make it hard on the sytem including digesting and gastric emptying.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Glycomann said:


> I had it too.  I got rid of it by process of elimination.  Some foods caused it.  Mostly stay away from processed goods, heavy coffee use and try not to over feed at one meal, rather spread it out. It gets worse and worse over time and can trigger all sorts of other problems like asthma. Just use your head and observe what the triggers are and you can correct it. Never said it was AAS.  Rather a style of diet more than likely. Also sometimes if you go toxic from too much AAS it can make it hard on the sytem including digesting and gastric emptying.



I already have had asthma my whole life too lol that's coincidentally unfortunate.

I always had to use a nebulizer as a kid and I have and have had scripts for the the 'buterols and flovent and symbicort.

It's improved gradually over time.

I'm still naturally handicapped with cardio but I try to compensate 




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Glycomann said:


> To me it looks like you have a lot of talent but you are sort of all over the lot. You could probably make great gains with a hap hazard diet, training and heavy drug use but i would imagine if you got serious and tightened everything up you could do a lot better. just my 2 cents.  Could be you are 35 and have been at this for 12 years and then I would understand the dosages.  Or could be you are in this a few years and just show fast gains and some talent and got hung up on more is better and that's mostly what matters.



Well my doses in this thread aren't a great reflection of my prior AAS and or DS use, but I'm not going to say I need doses that high because my best gains were off of like 400mg test for 12 weeks






Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Just had a big meal.

Gonna hit back today.

Ate:

-6 slices dbl protein toast with margarine

-two strips of breaded salmon using dbl protein bread crumbs+ eggs + flour and a deep fryer with clean oil every time.

-about 2 cups of mashed taters with asparagus mixed in

-a pouch of peanuts

-1/4 gal whole milk



Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Mar 22, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Dose ghb at 15 ml Ed to sleep like the dead lol
> 
> Most follistatin is bullshit and too expensive for the risk. Legit igf, mgf, and ghrp's are out there tho



Where on earth do you get ghb from?  You can also die if you throw up and on your back.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Where on earth do you get ghb from?  You can also die if you throw up and on your back.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got some in my van out back


Does this smell like chloroform to you???


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Mar 22, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Got some in my van out back
> 
> 
> Does this smell like chloroform to you???



It is also used in date rapes sooooo.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> It is also used in date rapes sooooo.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You don't say? 
How do you know?
Do you know from experience?
You make me nervous....


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

Today did some back and shoulders

-bent over lat pulls (using straps for the end)
-back flys with dumbells laying on my stomach on the bench 
-barbell shrugs with straps
-cable pull downs 4' 6" bent handle bar
-sitting dumbell shrugs
-shoulder press with barbell
-shoulder flys
-bent over shoulder flys
-rotating shoulder dumbell press
-cable lat pulls

And after that I fucked around doing calves again. One is so flat. The other is okay. I try to hit them more frequently than other parts lately.


Ate some junkish food.

I ate what looked like 4 pounds, of chicken riggies




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 23, 2015)

Just did some triceps for 30 min. quick then ate after.

Did:

-Skullcrushers
-Reverse grip skulls
-very close grip bench
-dumbell extensions laying down and overhead 
-dips
-cable triceps extensions
-dip push down machine

And I think that's it



Ate:

4 cups mashed potatoes with asparagus and Turkey and peas all mixed in a bowl

1/4 gal. Whole milk

1 tuna melt made with dbl protein bread, margarine, sharp cheddar cheese, & pepperjack

1 small cup of BCAA drink





Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 23, 2015)

Staring at my jug of slin.... decisions decisions....




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 23, 2015)

Pinned 630mg tren and 600mg test

Test will stay at 1.2g EW but I'll entertain the idea of raising the tren gradually  based on my prostate and BP.

I don't like low test high tren it makes me feel like shit and my weiner doesn't work good on it.






Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 23, 2015)

213.4 lbs after eating.

Not gonna lie.

I had cheeseburger helper.
Alot of it.
With whole milk.

real whole-food isn't cheap... all and any of the PED's are cheap compared to the cost of food... even in bulk.

Fish and other meats are ridiculous plus the bread is like 10 bones a loaf.



Camera is on a 2011 phone sorry if my pics look like shit.

I had the camera propped on a shelf right next to me.

The contrast and shadow is edited so I'm much softer looking in outside light.

Inb4 angles

Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 23, 2015)

Tre said:


> I also pin water base In my balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems legit


----------



## Tre (Mar 23, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Seems legit




:]




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 24, 2015)

Going to make food and consider a short jog after.

I ran out of buds, which sucks for several reasons, but primarily because it helps with the Tren frustrations, & because of the appetite benefits;

I snapped at this girl today because she was complaining that it hurt when I was pulling her hair too hard. 

It's already hard enough to finish on tren.

I feel bad now cause she like apologized and she didn't actually genuinely do anything wrong...

Mary Jane keeps me sane when trenning hard.

Anyway I'm going to eat:
-6 slices of dbl protein oatnut toast with margarine
-1/4 gal whole milk
-left over shake n bake pork
-1 cup applesauce






Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2015)

Tre said:


> 213.4 lbs after eating.
> 
> Not gonna lie.
> 
> ...



I remember someone accused you of synthol while back?


----------



## Tre (Mar 24, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I remember someone accused you of synthol while back?



Yes.

I'm not sure why.

I wouldn't even mind trying it once 

If someone pays for the seo I'll do a log on it though lol

I'm not paying $250 for cosmetic oil.





Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 24, 2015)

Regardless of what anyone ever tells you, you'll never TRULY know what they are actually doing to their body.

Everyone lies just as casually as they breathe.






Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 25, 2015)

Appetite really got it's ass kicked over night. Cutting down on all acidic things drastically. 

I have no desire to make a meal atm so I'm going to stuff my shriveled stomach with left over chicken riggies and whole milk.

I think I'll do some legs today.

I'll just probably isolate with machines then hit compound movements like squats, and calf raises with a barbell.

I like to do 3 plates for calves. I'm just keeping them at a comfortable weight so I can still get a good contraction.

I'll have to get groceries and I desperately need to try peps for once and start running loads of ghrp-6 so I can't keep my appetite consistent.

Plus I'm quite hungry atm cause I scraped and smoked a little res.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 25, 2015)

Tre said:


> Appetite really got it's ass kicked over night. Cutting down on all acidic things drastically.
> 
> I have no desire to make a meal atm so I'm going to stuff my shriveled stomach with left over chicken riggies and whole milk.
> 
> ...








Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry for the empty quote post idk why tf that happened at all.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 25, 2015)

So I took caffeine for the first time in awhile at 200mg earlier and wanted to do more so I went back and randomly did delts tris and biceps 

lol aka the douchebag split.

I did:

-shoulder flys
-bent over shoulder flys
-shoulder press
-rotating shoulder press
-skullcrushers
-reverse grip skulls
-preacher curls
-hammer curls
-cable curls with bench angled for full range of motion and 100% contraction so I can really 'feel' it.

And other stuff I forget.

The workout was about 45 min. Give or take a few.

I squeeze/flex each muscle throughout the whole range of motion.

I've heard many say that's what they swear by and I love it.

eating some more trash rn because it's easier to eat when my appetite is off.... I'm stressing over a new job I need to get and the rent went up a lot.... 

I need to get alot done by april 1rst I'm freaking out and tren isn't really helping so buds need to smoked 24/7 for the anxiety... and appetite.... and just cause.


Eating like 3 lbs of riggies and a small can of spaghetti and meatballs lol

Whole milk of course. Plus a small glass of BCAA.

I need to get my shit together real quick before I have a public tren-meltdown somewhere lol.






Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

Grrrrreat............ trensomnia pops out it's ugly little bastard head. 




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

Fuck benadryl....where's the seroquil at??




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

Pinned delts

-test e 500mg 1ml
-test p 100mg 1ml
-tren e 630mg 3ml

2cc in each delt.

Smooth. No leakage.

one was a 22g 1" for right delt and the other a 23g 3/4" for the significantly flatter left delt.

About to finish up some chicken and about 3 grilled cheeses on dbl protein bread with pepperjack cheese.

1/4 gal whole milk





Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2015)

Tre said:


> Grrrrreat............ trensomnia pops out it's ugly little bastard head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're running too much tren silly man


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

I know lol; 

It's only for about 5-6 more weeks though

I always assume gear is about 2/3 as potent as the pharm stuff if not 1/2 or less for some things.

But this whole blast is just a tren experiment in essence.

I always just deal with the sides but they are no longer intense like they used to be. 

The first time I ran tren, it was pure hell for weeks 4-8 of the 16 wk cycle




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## CG (Mar 26, 2015)

I always said the bunk bottle of tren I previously had was a blessing in disguise lol


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> I always said the bunk bottle of tren I previously had was a blessing in disguise lol



Bunk oils would drive me nuts.

I am always leery of int ever since getting bunk ass balkan gear, or something like bunk blue hearts or geneza.

My buddy tossed me 200+ legit blue Hearts for a dickhead price but they were fucking phenomenal @ 60mg ED split up. Barely any subq slop accumulated over the cycle & I got strong real quick and blew up lean.

I miss HQ shit




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

I might take a swing at that expired phera on the ebayz or the superdrone....

both are probably just cat piss in a sealed bottle knowing my luck.

If I get this new yob I'll waste the $ Idc phera is so worth it. Even though it's like a damn fossil.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2015)

There are ugls selling phera. Gauls is one of them.

Btw - this is the gheyest thread on the forum.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 27, 2015)

I was offered pics of an atrophied nut sack and shaved chest hair to ban you. 
Jus sayin.


----------



## Tre (Mar 27, 2015)

You guys make me feel so loved




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 27, 2015)

Btw- 
will post dik pics 4 phera




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 27, 2015)

Did some chest.

-incline bench
-flat bench
-decline bench
-dumbell flys
-cable flys
-fly machine
-chest press machine

Lifts are up 50+ lbs for upper body.
but legs are up way more in strength than everything up top.

Lbs are falling off and I'm looking leaner and getting stronger but calorie intake has got to be rasied back to normal. I need to refill some script and somehow snatch some ghrp 6 real quick.

I'm force feeding due to the appetite fluctuations. 

After I smoked today I ate what must've been about 4 cups of mashed potatoes, & tons of roast beef that was made for me as a gift.

Cal intake has been shit... anywhere from 1000-3000 these past few days.

I am progressively getting back to normal though I must've had a little slip in my immune system Idk




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok this right delt is so enflamed.

There's t500 and prop 100 in there.... 4 naproxens down the hatch....




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

Vascularity is much more apparent. 

One more week, and I think it should be hitting full effect.

I want that road map effect like vic talks about from proviron. 

I hate bills.

my auto insurance dropped to 60 bones as of two days ago though. So that's cool.

I want proviron & growth by summer.







Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

Edit..... before pic crashed 




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

I uploaded three most recent pics....sorry guys the before pic won't upload I'll find another




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

Heres my soft shitty physique after cruising on 300mg-500mg test e pre blast. This is the before pic




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2015)

You'll like slin. Just don't be reckless bro.


----------



## Tre (Mar 29, 2015)

Like my inguinal Hernia? 

Doc Schwartz from the urology clinic said "not touching that, it's too small"

So what happens if I tear it open??

Waste of coverage.



============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 29, 2015)

What a load of bs, if you are a gym rat then to doubt it will increase in size in no time. The sooner you get it taken care off the better. 
Go see another doctor, be sure to request mesh as simple stitching will most likely come undone during squat / deadlift session.


----------



## Tre (Mar 29, 2015)

Dannie said:


> What a load of bs, if you are a gym rat then to doubt it will increase in size in no time. The sooner you get it taken care off the better.
> Go see another doctor, be sure to request mesh as simple stitching will most likely come undone during squat / deadlift session.



I know; I need a more down to earth person.

It drives me nuts cause I've had it since December 2012



============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Apr 5, 2015)

So I didn't pin any gears this week at all. 

I've been moving a lot and getting important things taken care of; 

I'll finish moving my stuff into the new place tomorrow then I'll pin.

I'm 216.2 right now, pretty lean, been eating like crazy too. 

Vascularity has increased, daily pump has increased, I am getting stronger every day, sex drive is inhuman, things are going well.

Lowering test to 750mg/wk though.

Sorry that this log sucks weiner.




============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2015)

More confessions please. What does your mum look like?


----------



## Tre (Apr 6, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> More confessions please. What does your mum look like?



She's dead



============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2015)

Tre said:


> She's dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but what she look like?


----------



## Tre (Apr 15, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes, but what she look like?



A skeleton. In a box. In the ground.





============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Apr 15, 2015)

5' 8" 218.9 lbs naked atm.

My body comp is tightening up and drying out in it's own from trenning I'd imagine. 

Diet has been random af these past several days. 

I'm working two yobs.

one mentally stressing thing at one yob, and the other is a physically deteriorating.

For instance yesterday I racked up well over 10k cals and today I ate about 2k....

Foods I've been eating have been random between some clean food but mostly Junk food.

Whatever the protein and cals and carbs are swelling me up and I have veins all over my ribs and serrades and hips and lots of other places they usually don't show through.

I can tell tren really does do alot. I'm eating like a typical White bread honkie hick from the Yewnited States of emeerica and looking leaner by days.

Will post more quick pics soon.

 In the morning most likely.

Tren has stayed at 840 the last two weeks this week I'll bump it back to 1g-ish

Pinned 630 trenz and 600 test e's today.

The tren sides are gone besides the sweating but not as bad.

Energy at work has improved by the day.

No more cardio with this 2nd job I'll tell you that much.

Moar test is needed.

I want to bump test up to 1.5g because it improves the whole cycle when I do. Low test in a blast kills my appetite amongst other things.

Idk.

This log sucks sorry








============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2015)

So today I had a good leg workout:
5 x 12 squats
3x 20 good mornings
Bunch of leg extensions
Stretching at the milf corner started to tent up. Dragged myself on my stomach to the men's room to rub one out. 

Diet consisted of tacos with cheese. A protein shake with rice noodles. Cauliflower and a handful of seeds every 30 minutes. 

Moar updates later on. I needs some gears who's the best sponsors?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2015)

Hiya, didn't work out today. 
But climbed a footstool 312 times before I got tired. 
Ate a bunch of grapes and downloaded episodes of Donahue.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2015)

why is he fucking short too..gdi


I didnt even notice the pics before because my head was up my ass...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2015)

Tired today. Broke the footsiil, have a headache. Stole a carton of eggs off a homeless man. I live in a cardboard box on the corner of main and Martin Luther 
Broke a pr for lhjo


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2015)

No longer working out
But keeping tren at 1g gonna cruise for a year on it.
Ate a bunch of twinkies from 1980 gtg.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2015)

Saney's gonna send me some cloudy swamp!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 29, 2015)

What happened to this guy?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuck him this is my log now


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 29, 2015)

Well yeah-But all that gear-did he die? Seriously? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws55 (Apr 29, 2015)

dude you look awesome bro! keep it up


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2015)

Jaws55 said:


> dude you look awesome bro! keep it up



Thanks man. I am fucking terked, right?


----------



## CG (May 6, 2015)

Where'd OP go? I've been MIa for a few months


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2015)

I'm the new OP this is my fucking journal now


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2015)

So I've been doing some leg presses:

50x10
55x 10
60x 10 
65x 5
66x 2

Then did a massive drop set.
Now rep me fuckers.


----------



## Big Ronnie (May 7, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> So I've been doing some leg presses:
> 
> 50x10
> 55x 10
> ...



If this was the pit, I could tell you that I can do all that with my peen.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2015)

Big Ronnie said:


> If this was the pit, I could tell you that I can do all that with my peen.



Sand filled Dumbbells my fine negro friend


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2015)

I won't train arms no more
Skinny fat is all the rage in milan


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 13, 2015)

Go for Dad bod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2015)

That is the look, right?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2015)

Update: well I think I reached my goals. I'm going to usurp a new journal.


----------



## Beavis Bungocchi (May 31, 2022)

johnsonl3872 said:


> What happened to this guy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi


----------

